# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Güney Azerbaycanda milli bağımsızlık mücadelesi; Dünü ve Bugünü

## ceydaaa

Güney Azerbaycanda milli mücadelenin közü tekrardan alevlenmişti. Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi adı ile tanınacak olan ve hızla yayılan yeni dalga kısa zamanda Güney Azerbaycanın en etkin siyasi gücü olma ve ülkenin bütün güç dengelerini alt üst etme yolunda ilerliyordu.

Güney Azerbaycan Tarihine Kısa Bir Giriş

Bugünkü Azerbaycan, Kafkasya, Türkistan (orta Asya), İran, Irak, Pakistan ve Afganistan coğrafyalarının İslamiyetten önceki Prototürk ve Türk hâkimiyetlerini bir tarafa[1], İslamiyetten sonra bu yurtların büyük çoğunluğu yaklaşık 1100 yıllık sürekli bir Türk egemenliği altında olmuştur. Özellikle bu günkü İran coğrafyasında Selçuklu Devletinin kuruluşuyla Türkler hâkimiyeti Araplardan devralmış ve bu hâkimiyet 1925 yılı yanı Kacar Türk sülalesinin yıkılışı, Fars kökenli Pehlevi krallığının kuruluşu ve İran[2] ülkesinin yaranmasına kadar devam etmiştir. Bu tarihe kadar hâkim kesim olarak devlet içinde ve ülkede askeri, siyasi, ekonomik ve kültürel açıdan başat rol oynayan Azerbaycan Türklüğü bu tarihten sonra hızlı bir düşüş yaşamış ve eski ayrıcalıklı konumu süratle kaybetmiştir.

Çarlık Rusyası ile Kacar Devleti arasında imzalan Gülistan (1813) ve Türkmençay (1828) mukaveleleri sonucunda tarihi Azerbaycan topraklarının ikiye bölünmesi ve Kuzey Azerbaycanın Ruslara terk edilmesi ile ilk ağır darbeyi alan Azerbaycan Türklüğü, Kacar Devletinin İngilizlerin komplosu sonucu yıkılışıyla da ikinci kırıcı darbeyi almıştır. Sadece yüzyıllarca yönettiği devlet toprakları değil kendi anavatanında bile milli egemenlik hakkını yitiren Azerbaycan Türklüğü tamamen esir duruma düşmüştür.

Yeni kurulan İran Devleti Fars milliyetçiliği üzerine inşa edilmiş ve ülke nüfusunun %60nı oluşturan gayri Fars nüfusun dil ve kültürünün sistematik olarak yok edilmesini resmi devlet politikası halına getirmiştir[3]. Esas olarak, Kara Tehdit adlandırılan İslam ve Arap kültürü tehdidi ve Sarı Tehdit adlandırılan Türk dili ve nüfusu tehdidi İrandaki ulus-devlet yapısının başlıca iki tehdidi ilan edilmiştir. Bu arada Türkler ülkede %3040 gibi büyük bir nüfus çoğunluğuna sahip olduğundan dolayı daha ciddiye alınmış ve akla hayale sığmayan baskı ve tazyiklere maruz bırakılmıştır[4].



1979 İran İslam devriminden sonra devletin resmi politikası Fars milliyetçiliğinden İslam ümmetçiliğine kaymış ve Fars olmayan halklara bazı anayasal haklar tanınmıştır. Fakat yarım asırlık Pehlevi krallığı döneminde oluşan ve Farslık üzerinde oturtulan devlet bürokrasisi, millet, vatan, milli tarih ve milli dil anlayışı özellikle kültür alanında ve eğitim sisteminde her hangi bir değişimi önlemiş ve bütün değişimler sadece sözde kalmıştır. Daha kötüsü İslam devriminden sonra devlet içi mafyalaşmalardan dolayı Fars olmayan halklara karşı ayrımcılık sadece eğitim ve kültürle sınırlı kalmamış özellikle ekonomi alanına da ciddi anlamda taşmıştır.

Güney Azerbaycanda Milli Mücadelenin Ortaya Çıkışı ve Gelişim Süreci

Güney Azerbaycanda milli mücadelenin başlangıcı 1900lü yılların başına dayanmaktadır. Gerçek budur ki, her ne kadar bugün İran adlanan coğrafyada 1925 yılına kadar Türk sülaleleri hüküm sürmüş olsa da her zaman devletin içinde bazen açık bazen gizli bir Türk  Fars bürokrasisi kavgası var olmuş ve günümüze kadar da sürmüştür. Fars bürokrasisi devletin zirvesini ve en önemli kurumu olan orduyu ele geçiremese de kimi zaman sarayda üstünlük sağlaya bilmiştir. Kacar Devletinin son yılları da Fars bürokrasisinin ülke de baskın hale geldiği dönemlerden birisidir.



Temeli Ferdevsinin Şehnamesi ve Şuubiye hareketi ile atılan Fars milliyetçiliği bir yandan ülkedeki Batılı güçlerin etkisine son koymak bir yandan da Güney Azerbaycanı Turan terkibine katmak isteyen ve yükselişte olan Türkçülük hareketine karşı durmak amacı ile bu dönemde formalaşmaya başlamış ve bürokratlar ve aydınlar içinde hızla yaygınlaşmıştır[5].



Ülke yönetiminden dışlandıklarını gören Türk aydınlar bu sürece tepki olarak savunmaya geçmiş ve stratejiler geliştirmeye başlamışlar. İlk başlarda Azerbaycan ve ya Türk milliyetçiliği yerine bölgesel siyasi ve ekonomik özerklik formülünü üreten Türk aydınları bir anlamda daha ülkede Türk hâkimiyeti tam anlamıyla yıkılmadan İrani unsurların kontrolüne geçmiş merkezi devlete karşı Güney Azerbaycanda milli mücadelenin startını vurmuşlar.



1905 Meşrutiyet Devrimi zamanında Güney Azerbaycanın ülke çapındaki lider konumuna rağmen Türk aydınlarının Güney Azerbaycan için siyasi ve ekonomik özerkliği ihmal etmemiş olması ve Tahrandaki milli meclisin iradesine direnerek Eyalet ve Vilayet Encümenleri (meclisler) Yasasını anayasaya koydurulması[6] ve 1918 yılında şeyh Muhammet Hiyabani önderliğinde kurulan özerk hükümet[7] bu çabaların en somut örnekleridir.



Kacar Devletinin yıkılıp yerine Pehlevi Krallığının Kurulmasından sonra (1925) artık Türkler ülkenin hâkim ve öncül zümresi değil bir an önce sindirilmesi gereken ikinci sınıf vatandaşları haline gelmişlerdir. Her ne kadar avam halk yüzyıllarca hâkimiyet ve sahiplik duygusunun getirdiği mensubiyet hissinin gereği bu gerçeği kabullenmekte zorlansa da aydın kesim bu gerçeği kavramakta gecikmemiştir. Bu tarihten sonra Güney Azerbaycandaki hareketlerin mahiyeti tamamı ile değişmiş, milliyetçi ve kurtuluşçu bir çizgi izlemeye başlanmıştır. Bir takım işbirlikçi ve çıkarcı okumuşun provokasyonuna rağmen aydın kesimin önemli bir kısmı olup bitenin farkında olup bir şeyler yapmak için uygun fırsatı kollamıştır.



Pehlevilerin yarım asırlık hâkimiyeti döneminde Türk aydınlar Tahranda yaşanan her iktidar krizini Güney Azerbaycan için bir fırsata dönüştürmeye çalışmış fakat her seferinde bir takım nedenlerle başarısız olmuşlar. İkinci Dünya Savaşı sonrası bölgede yaranan kargaşadan yararlanarak Cafer PİŞEVERİ önderliğinde kurulan Milli Hükümet (1945) Rusların ihaneti ve müttefik güçlerin Tahrana verdiği destek neticesinde bir yıl ayakta dura bilmiştir[8]. 19451979 yılları arası iki kutuplu dünya düzeni içerisinde kendisini gösteremeyen milliyetçilik duygusu bu dönemde ağırlıklı olarak bir solcu-halkçı aydın kesimi kalıbında tezahür bulmuştur. Bu akımın en önde gelen temsilcisi Samet BEHRENGİ[9] olmuştur.



İslam Devrimi (1979) sırasındaki Halk-ı Müslüman milliyetçi-dinçi hareketi ise de hareketin manevi lideri Ayetullah Şeriatmedarinin aşırı sağduyusu ve Humeyninin halkın din duygusunu kullanması sonucu acımazsızca bastırıldı[10]. Devrimin hemen sonrasında patlak veren İran-Irak savaşı halkın tüm enerjisini savaşa harcamış ve savaş bütün sorunlara kapak olmuştur. Fakat savaşın bitmesi ile bölge ve dünya düzeninde bir takım önemli değişikliklerin aynı döneme denk gelmesi Güney Azerbaycandaki milli mücadelede yeni bir sayfa açılmıştır.







Bir Milletin Öze Dönüşü: Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi



İran-Irak savaşının bitmesinden kısa bir süre sonra ülke içinde, bölgede ve dünyada son derece önemli gelişmeler yaşandı. Savaş sonrası ortamında sakinleşen ortamda toplum dinç kafayla sorunlarını ve hangi noktada olduğunu düşünmeye fırsat buldu. İşte bu dönemde İrandaki Şii İslama dayalı dini hükümetin baskıcı ve aşırı tutucu tavırları bir taraftan halkı sıkıştırmaya başladı ve bir taraftan da ülke tüm dünyadan soyutlamaya başladı. İslam cumhuriyeti aşırı tutucu yapısıyla bir taraftan halkın beklentilerini karşılamaktan ve sözünü verdiği özgürlükleri temin etmekten kaçındı bir taraftan da git gide mafyalaşan bir yapı ile halka aşırı bir ekonomik ve sosyal baskı uygulamaya başladı. Bütün bunlar zaman içinde halkın nezdinde siyasi İslam ideolojisinin itibar kaybetmesine ve yavaş yavaş dinin baskısından bıkan halkın ben Müslünamım demekten, ben İranlıyım ve ya ben Farsım ve aynı şekilde ben Türküm, ben Arapım deme noktasına itti. Yalın bir dille din duygusunun zaman içinde yerini milliyet duygusuna vermesi ile İranı bir arada tutan en önemli bağ yanı Şiilik bağı ciddi anlamda çözülmeye başladı[11].



Bu dönemde Sovyetler Birliğinin çöküşü ile iki kutuplu dünya düzeni son buldu. Kuzey Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığı, Ebülfezl Elçibeyin cumhurbaşkanı seçilip bağımsız Güney Azerbaycan ve Bütöv Azerbaycan (Birleşik Azerbaycan) söylemi ve tam da o esnada Karabağ savaşının patlak vermesi Güney Azerbaycanda büyük heyecan ve şaşkınlığa neden oldu. Hazırlıksız yakalanan ve ne yapacağını bir süre şaşıran Güney Azerbaycan toplumu doğal bir beklenti içerisinde idi; İran İslam Cumhuriyetinin Kuzeydeki kardeşlerine yardım etmesi! Fakat halkın şaşkın bakışlarının önünde İran Devleti Azerbaycan cumhuriyetine değil Ruslarla birlikte Ermenistana yardım etmekteydi ve Kuzey Azerbaycan güneyli kardeşlerinin gözü önünde ciddi kayıplar vermekte idi. Kısa bir süre sonra şaşkınlık yerini kızgınlık ve taşkınlığa bıraktı. İlk kez olarak 1992 yılının Şubat ayında Tebriz Üniversitesinin öğrencileri sokağa çıkarak bir protesto yürüyüşü düzenlediler. Protesto en sert şekilde bastırıldı ve birçok öğrenci tutuklanarak hapse atıldı.



90lı yılların başından itibaren hızla gelişen internet ve çanak anten gibi küresel bilişim araçlarının Güney Azerbaycan toplumuna özgür dünya ve özellikle de Türkiye ve Kuzey Azerbaycanı yakından izleme olanağını sunması milli öze dönüş sürecinde son derece önemli bir katkıda bulundu.



Güney Azerbaycanda milli mücadelenin közü tekrardan alevlenmişti. Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi adı ile tanınacak olan ve hızla yayılan yeni dalga kısa zamanda Güney Azerbaycanın en etkin siyasi gücü olma ve ülkenin bütün güç dengelerini alt üst etme yolunda ilerliyordu.



1905 Meşrutiyet Devrimi ile temeli atılan milli mücadele dalgalı bir süreç geçirip zaman zaman yok olmuş gibi görünse de gerçekte hiçbir zaman tamamen yok olmamıştır. Milli mücadelenin en sönük geçtiği 13251977 ve 80lı yıllarda bile Güney Azerbaycandan Şehriyar, Bulut KARAÇORLU-Sehent, Samet BEHRENGİ, Ali Rıza NABDEL-Oktay, Dr. Heyet ve Dr. Nutki gibi milli şahsiyetler çıkabilmiştir. 90lı yılların başında belirli bir aydın kesimin arasında yaşamakta olan milli mücadele yukarıda saydığımız nedenlerle Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi adı ile üniversite öğrencileri arasında hızla yayılmaya ve Aydın-öğrenci-halk zincirlemesi ile tabana inmeye başladı. Gelişmek için bütün müsait koşulları elde eden hareket 10 yıl gibi kısa sayılabilecek bir süre içinde kitlesel hareketlere neden olacak kapasiteye ulaştı.



19972001 yılları arasında reformist cumhurbaşkanı Hatemi döneminde tüm İranda yaşanan siyasi ortamın kısmi açılımı ile Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi medya atağına geçmiş ve bu dönemde yayınlanan çok sayıda kitap, dergi ve gazete ve öğrenci yayınları ile milli mefkûreli aydınlarla halkın arasında etkin bir bağ kurularak Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi önemli sayılacak bir mesafe kat etmiştir.



Güney Azerbaycanda Kitlesel Hareketler ve İran Rejiminin Tehdit Algılaması

90lı yılların sonlarında ve 2000lı yıllarda bir adım daha ilerleyerek siyasi faza giren ve örgütlenme aşamasına gelen Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi kitlesel hareketlere neden olabilmiştir. İlk dönemlerinde daha çok öğrenci etkinlikleri ile kendini gösteren bu hareket, yıllık Babek Kalesi Kurultayları ile yılda bir kere gövde gösterisi sayılabilecek mitinglere başlamıştır.



Azerbaycanın İslam öncesi bir milli kahramanı olan ünlü komutan Babekin doğum günü uzun zamandan beri Azerbaycan milliyetçileri tarafından sınırlı şekilde bile olsa kendi kalesinde kutlanmakta olmuş fakat milliyetçilik duygularının yaygınlaşması ile büyük rağbet görmüş ve milli kurultaya çevrilmiştir. Her yılın Haziran ayının başında yapılan bu kurultaylara 2000 yılında en büyük katılım gerçekleşmiştir. İran devletinin resmi kaynaklarına göre bu yılda on binlerce insan Babek Kalesine yürümüş fakat gayri resmi kaynaklar katılanlarının sayısını yüz binler ve hatta bir milyondan fazla olarak vermişler.



İlk yıllarda konuyu ciddiye almayan İran devleti Türklerin ülkede ve rejimin içindeki potansiyellerini dikkate alarak ve olayları kışkırtmamak adına (bazı özel durumlar hariç) gelişmeleri yakından izlemekte ve üzerine fazla gitmemekteydi. Fakat Güney Azerbaycanda milliyetçilik duygularının çığ gibi büyümesini ve her geçen gün bölgeye hâkim olan söylemlerin bir az daha değişmesini görünce tehdit çanlarının çalındığını anlamıştır. 2000 yılındaki Bebek Kalesi kurultayından sonra hâkimiyet tamamen tavır değiştirdi ve bu tarihten itibaren bu meseleyi Türk dilli bölgelerde Pantürkizm ve bölücülük tehdidi başlığı altında kendi güvenlik sorunlarının listesine koydu ve bütün imkânları ile bu hareketi bastırmaya başladı. 2001 yılı Babek Kalesi Kurultayı büyük katılımla birlikte olaylı geçmiş ve güvenlik güçleri şiddete başvurmuşlar. Sonraki yıllarda da zaten kurultay tamamı ile engellenmiştir[12].



Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketinin en büyük gövde gösterisi ve aslına bakılırsa hem Güney Azerbaycan hem İran Tarihinde hiç eşi görülmemiş nitelikte ve büyüklükte olan kitlesel hareket 2006 yılının Mayıs ve Haziran aylarında yaşanmıştır. Bu tarihte İran devletinin resmi organı olan İran gazetesi eklerinin birisinde Türkleri aşırı derecede aşağılayan bir karikatür yayınlanmıştır. Bu karikatürde bir çocuk Farsça bir hamamböceğinden sorular sormakta hamamböceği ise çocuğa Türkçe cevap vermekte idi. Bununla da yetinilmemiş karikatürün altında hamamböceklerine! ağır hakaretler edilmiş onları yok etmek için sekiz yöntem önerilmişti ama ne ilginçtir ki yöntemler böcekleri yok etmekten daha çok siyasi muhalifleri yok etmeye yarayan yöntemleri andırıyordu. Akıllara durgunluk getiren olay Azerbaycan bölgesinde büyük bir öfkeye ve taşkınlığa neden oldu. Ellinin üzerinde şehir ve kasabada halk sokağa indi ve protesto yürüyüşleri düzenlendi. Hükümet alelacele gazeteyi kapatıp sorumlu müdür ve karikatüristi hapse attığını açıklasa ve kültür bakanı televizyonda halktan özür dilese de pek işe yaramadı. Ayaklanma Tahran ve İranın dini merkezi Kum kentine kadar yayıldı. Tam iki hafta sürüp en son kanlı bir şekilde batırılan ayaklanmanın bilanço ise 100e yakın can kaybı, yüzlerce yaralı ve binlerce mahpustu[13].

Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketinin İçindeki Akımlar

Sosyal bir hareket olarak meydana çıkan Azerbaycan Milli Hareketinde ilk dönemlerde ağırlıklı olarak kültürel haklar, özellikle de dil meselesi ve Fars olmayan halklar için anayasada tanınan fakat uygulanmayan hakların üzerinde durulmakta idi. Fakat hareketin zaman içinde siyasallaşması ile hâkim söylemi ve istekleri de değişime uğramıştır. Halen yurt içi ve dışında olmak üzere birçok teşkilat, dernek, vakıf, topluluk ve medya organlarından oluşan Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi bir takım temel ve ilkesel konular tabanında birleşmekle birlikte siyasi görüş ve tutumları açısından iki ana bölüme ayrılmaktalar;



Azerbaycan Türkçülüğü ve İran Türkçülüğü

a) Azerbaycan Türkçülüğü: Bu akım İranı değil Azerbaycanı milli vatan olarak görmekte ve İrandan ayrılmaktan yanadır. Bu akım sadece Güney Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığından tutmuş Birleşik Azerbaycan ve Oğuz birliğinden ta Turancılığa kadar farklı görüşleri kendi bünyesinde barındırmaktadır. Üzerinde birleşilen ortak payda ise Azerbaycan Vatanı ve Türk Milletidir.



Hareketin başlangıç yıllarında bu akım azınlıkta olsa da son yıllarda kesin bir ağırlık kazanmıştır.

b) İran Türkçülüğü: İranı vatan olarak görmektedir. Bu akıma göre her ne kadar bugün İranda Türkler nüfusun çoğunluğunu oluşturmasa da İranın tümü tarihi bir Türk vatanıdır ve Türkler ayrılamayacak kadar İranla iç içe girmişler. Bu akım da sadece kültürel hakları istemekten, İranda yeni bir Türk devleti kurulması gerektiği inancına kadar geniş bir yelpazeden oluşmaktadır.

Bu akım hareketin ilk yıllarında ağır basmakta iken son yıllarda azınlığa düşmüştür.

Sonuç olarak bugün Güney Azerbaycanda geniş bir Türk milliyetçiliği akımından söz etmek ve bu akımın geniş bir destekçi kitlesini arkasına alarak bölgenin en etkin siyasi akımı durumuna geldiğini söylemek mümkündür. Bu siyasi olgu daha şimdiden İranın güç dengelerini etkilemeye başlamıştır. Görünen o ki, Güney Azerbaycan Türklüğü bu gün İran adlanan ülkenin tarihine olduğu gibi geleceğine de kendi damgasını vurmaya hazırlanmaktadır fakat bu damganın öncekilerden daha farklı olacağı şimdiden tahmin edilebilmektedir.



[1] bkz: İran Türklerinin Eski Tarihi, Prof. Dr. Muhammet Taki ZEHTABİ (Kirişçi), Ahter yayınları, Tebriz2000

[2] Tarihi verilere göre bugün İran adlanan ülke ve coğrafya İslamiyetten önce ve sonra hiçbir zaman İran adlanmamıştır. Tarihte Batılı kaynaklar çoğu zaman eski Yunan tarihçiliğinin devamı olarak bölgeyi Persia adı ile anmışlar. Doğu literatüründe ise bölgede kurulanan devletler genellikle hanedanlık adı ile ve Sünni İslam literatüründe ise Acemistan adı ile anılmıştır. Esasında mitolojik bir isim olan İran kelimesi ilk defa Fars şair Fervedsinin Şehname adlanan şairin hayal ürünü olarak kaleme alınmıştır. Fakat Kacar devletinin son yıllarında artık formalaşmış sayılan Fars milliyetçiliğinin etkisi ile İran isimi gayri resmi olarak ve Memalik-i Mahrusa-i İran (İran Korunmuş Memleketleri) şeklinde kullanılmaya başlamıştır. Bu konuya örnek olarak Çarlık Rusyası ile Kacar devleti arasında imzalanan Gülistan anlaşmasını (12.10.1813) göstermek mümkündür. Bu anlaşmanın Rusça metninde Persidskoye Gosudarstvo (Persia devleti), Farsça metninde ise Devlet-i Şahenşahi adları geçmektedir. 1945 yılında yeni kurulan İran devletinin dışişleri bakanlığı tüm yabancı elçiliklere resmi bir mektup göndererek artık bütün resmi yazışmalarda her hangi bir başka ismin yerine İran isminin kullanılmasını istemiştir.

Konuyla ilgili bakınız:

a)Rusya, İran, Türkiye Rekabetleri ve Ermeni Faktörü, Dr. Emin ARİF, Naturel Yayıncılık, Ankara2004



b) Kızılbaş Türkler, Nihat ÇETİNKAYA, Kum Saati Yayıncılık, İstanbul2004

[3] bkz: Makale: İranda Fars Milliyetçiliğinin Üç Dalgası; İranlılığa Giden Yol, Arif KESKİN, GünAzTac, Güney Azerbaycan Sosyal, Kültürel ve Siyasi Araştırmalar Dosyası, Fars Milliyetçiliğine özel 5.sayı, Ankara2005

[4] bkz: Gozaşte Çerage Rahe Ayende; İran Dar Miyane Do Kudeta[Farsça] (Geçmiş Geleceğin Yolunun Feneri; İran İki Darbe Arasında), yazarlar heyeti, Gognus yayınları, Tahran1982

[5] bkz: İranda Türk Düşmanlığının Kökleri, Maşallah REZMİ, çev: Olcay NEBİOĞLU, Güney Azerbaycanlı Öğrenciler Federasyonu-Türkiye yayınları, 5. yayın, Bahar2007

[6] bkz: Tarihe Hecdeh Saleye Azerbaycan[Farsça](Azerbaycanın On sekiz Yıllık Tarihi), Ahmet KESREVİ, Seday-e Moaser yayınları, Tahran1990

[7] Bkz: a)Azadistan Devleti ve Şeyh Muhammet Hiyabani, Ali AZERİ, Farsçadan Çev: Eloğlu, Elektronik İletişim Ajansı, Ankara

b) GünAzTac, Güney Azerbaycan Sosyal, Kültür ve Siyasi Araştırmalar Dosyası, Şeyh Muhammet Hiyabani ve Azadistan Devletine özel 4. Sayı, Ankara2005

[8]bkz: a)Soğuk Savaşın İlk Çatışması; İran Azerbaycanı, Prof. Dr. Cemil HASANLI, Bağlam yayıncılık, İstanbul2005



b)bkz: GünAzTac, Güney Azerbaycan Sosyal, Kültür ve Siyasi Araştırmalar Dosyası, Azerbaycan Milli Hükümeti ve S.Cafer Pişeveriye özel 1.sayı, Ankara2004

[9] Güney Azerbaycanda solcu-halkçı akımın öncü siması olarak bilenen, Tebriz doğumlu, öğretmen Samet Bhrengi özellikle çocuk edebiyatı alanında dünyaca ünlü bir yazardır. Behrenginin Küçük Kara Balık, Ulduz ve kargalar ve Bir Şeftali, Bin Şeftali gibi eserleri Türkçe dâhil birçok dile çevrilmiştir.



[10] bkz: Azerbaycan ve Conbeşe Terfdarane Ayetullah Şerietmedari Dar Sale 1358[Farsça] (Azerbaycan ve 1980 Yılında Ayetullah Şeratmedari Yanlılarının Hareketi), Maşallah REZMİ, Tribun yayınları, Stokholm2000

[11] bkz: İranlılık Paradigmasının Çöküş Süreci ve Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketinin Yükselişi, Yaşar Kalafat ve Arif Keskin, GünAzTac, Güney Azerbaycan Sosyal, Kültür ve Siyasi Araştırmalar Dosyası, Ankara-2005

[12]bkz: GünAzTac, Babek Kalesi Güney Azerbaycan Türk Milletinin öze Dönüş Töreni Makale Toplusu, Ankara2004

[13] bkz: Mayıs-Haziran ayaklanmasının 1.yıldönümünde Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi, Güney Azerbaycanlı Öğrenciler Federasyonu yayınları, 5. Yayın, Bahar2007

----------

